# Is this ok to feed to pigeons



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you want to give suet to pigeons? That is usually for insect eaters, and contains a lot of fat. That's what it is...........fat with peanuts mixed in. Helps the wild birds to put on fat for the cold weather.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's what I am after putting weight on my show birds. I can't get them to eat peanuts, this is 5% protein, 35% fat, 8% fiber. I loose every time because they say their not in as good condition as the next guy. They say the birds are almost equal but pic the next guy because his is filled out a little more, just trying to get an edge. That's not what is all that is supposed to be judged but if your bird is perfect in every way and is not what I call fat you loose every time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh so now it makes more sense! LOL. My birds never eat peanuts at first, as they don't see them as food if they are not familiar with them. After trying them, they LOVE them. Maybe if you offer them differently..............
I always chop them in a food chopper, not fine, but small pieces. The birds that don't know what they are, won't eat them, so I mix it in their feed, where eventually they do try them. Once they do, they flock to me for them. Try chopping peanuts up, then mix into feed mix. they will try them, and then they will love 'em. Safflower seed is high in fat too. But too much fat isn't good for their system, so go easy. I wouldn't give suet to my birds though, as that's all fat, and could cause other issues.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Get some hemp seeds. High in fat and they love them.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I've used peanut hearts. I feed hemp, saflower which they love to pick out and flax, canola wich they will leave for last. They will put on weight and have beautiful feathers.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I use peanut hearts as well. They sell them in the wild bird seed section at the feed store I go to. They are in 5 lb bags for $8.00 For me that lasts a long time since you only mix in a little with their regular feed. So when I get a bag I break it up into smaller containers and freeze them to keep it from spoiling. I take one serving out at a time and feed it to them immediately.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jr Brown said:


> I use peanut hearts as well. They sell them in the wild bird seed section at the feed store I go to. They are in 5 lb bags for $8.00 For me that lasts a long time since you only mix in a little with their regular feed. So when I get a bag I break it up into smaller containers and freeze them to keep it from spoiling. I take one serving out at a time and feed it to them immediately.


OK, I will check on the hearts but at that price, I could buy safflower cheaper, which one would put a better body on the birds. My feed does have safflower. I keep the peanuts in the fridge when I was trying them but it was a pain to break them up all the time. I could not get them to eat them, I tried all the ideas from people on here .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> That's what I am after putting weight on my show birds. I can't get them to eat peanuts, this is 5% protein, 35% fat, 8% fiber. I loose every time because they say their not in as good condition as the next guy. They say the birds are almost equal but pic the next guy because his is filled out a little more, just trying to get an edge. That's not what is all that is supposed to be judged but if your bird is perfect in every way and is not what I call fat you loose every time.


*Add extra corn (GMO free or organic, if you can get it) to their seed mix, it will give them the fat they need to fill out. Extra corn also gives pigeons the energy they need to burn during very cold weather.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was going to suggest extra corn also.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hemp you buy legally has been sterilized. once a seed is dead, or crushed it begins to decay. Hemp is excellent for conditioning pigeons, but once sterilized it is pretty much NOT a desirable feed. 
Are you sure it is a Feed issue and not a characteristic of the strain of Pigeon you are working with? Just a thought.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

red cell for horses mix with feed its a 1 gallon jug use every day for show birds make sure birds are wormed


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use red cell every day on feed. I worm the birds with mexidectin every month just did it last week. I did put some peanuts in a electric chopper and it worked well and didn't take much time. I put some into them today to see. I get them a walmart, raw peanuts for 2 dollars a lb bag. I know thats about 80 dollars for a 40 lb bag, but I buy them when I get groceries and you don't see that. I also give health gard 5 days a week Then salm a bloc Sat and Sun. I give the birds that go to a show tri stop pills, I think it's called, after the show and my birds are heathier than ever.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

LUCKYT said:


> Hemp you buy legally has been sterilized. once a seed is dead, or crushed it begins to decay. Hemp is excellent for conditioning pigeons, but once sterilized it is pretty much NOT a desirable feed.
> Are you sure it is a Feed issue and not a characteristic of the strain of Pigeon you are working with? Just a thought.


When I got my birds their all from the top breeders the ones that are beating me on body. The saying I hear all the time is, these two birds are almost identical, mine and the other guy, but this birds has a little better body, the other guy. I feel like their judging just on body, if not why wouldn't you here this bird is a little better because of the wings or stance or things like that. it does happen but not often.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

worming is hard on birds affects body organs. what breed are you feeding whole peanuts can be fed to just about any size bird .what feed are you feeding do you have feed in front of them all the time i would suggest feeding the peanuts whole then feed there grain never heard of pigeons not eating peanuts all the ferals eat them no problem have you talked to other exhitbors about what they feed and there condictioning program


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

One reason I stopped showing is because of judges personal preferences. 
I know for sure some they pick what they like, NOT always by standard.
AND any good Bird man can tell pretty much one strain from another.
Next time you lose, i would ask politely to handle the winning bird.
Say it is for your education in the Hobby. (unless they have already shown you this ) I really do not believe it is a feeding difference. More likely the judges can tell who is who. If you are sure it is the weight, forget peanuts yes fatty, but it takes to much energy to digest, and is unnatural (Grows under Ground).
Feeding safflower and thistle is what i would do. High in oils and fat and the Birds can utilize it more naturally.
Thistle seed is not used as much as it should be. I used it when racing with great results.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was showing a bird last year and the judge picked up a guys bird that he was judging to show me about the flights he spread the wings to show me and I saw mite holes in the wings and lice on them, I said to him that bird has lice and holes in the feathers, he said I guess he's taking something back home with him them placed the bird first. That's just wrong and at the last show, I had a bird with a little poop on its tail and it was not even looked at and was thrown out of the show.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

A bird with lice, or Lice Damage should never be placed at the top of a Class, it should be noted on the coop tag, and the Bird should be at the last of the placings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree, When I first started in pigeons I didn't know anything and I took a bird to the show with lice and it got thrown out.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

When you show any livestock you have to be fairly thick skinned, I am not LOL.
I have shown Pigeons, Chickens, Sheep, Ducks, and Geese, and Rabbits.
Judging is not easy, but a Judge should be required to have a Standard in front of him all the Time when judging.
I probable would still show,but I did not want to get arrested for Choking a Judge!


----------

